# Monoprice.com



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey I want to give a shout out to Monoprice.com. First off I have no affliation with the company. 

Last week I purchased a 50 ft HDMI 22AWG cable from the website. I recieved it last night via UPS. Well i went to hook it up and pushed the reciver back into the shelf and the HDMI cable twisted and subsequently broke. I emailed monoprice to request a return. They contacted me quickly and requested I send a picture. I did. They replied immediatly and said that they would send me a new cable free of charge! 

Thank You so much Monoprice and you have definitly earned all of my future business! :clap::bigsmile::T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty hard to go wrong with monoprice.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been a customer of Monoprice for a few years now and I have nothing but good things to say about them. Everyone I have recommended them to has thanked me for doing so as well. It's funny though, some people refuse to believe that you can get high quality cables for low cost and off they go to Mon$ter to waste their money:spend:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

not only are they great quality and cheap, they are also based in the USA


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the distribution and other operations are, but the manufacturing is not for likely most of their product line. Not saying that any other company is having their HDMI cables made 100% in the USA (don't think the good ol' US has the manufacturing capabilities set up), just being clear.

But yes, monoprice has more of it's operations based in the US than many other companies.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought all of my HDMI cables at monoprice and am exceptionally happy.
Yet, I bought once 3 HDMI-DVI adapters, and 2 of 3 broke the next day, their parts just "disassembled" in my hands..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Did you contact monoprice about that? They would have issued you a replacement.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Did you contact monoprice about that? They would have issued you a replacement.


 Did not think of that at the time. Anyway, for the price I paid, no complaints. With HDMI cables, though, I am very happy


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a bunch of cables from them and also some faceplates. The aesthetics are not as nice as other cables or faceplates but they work. The faceplates are cheap plastic and not the same quality as Leviton, but they were a fraction of the price. They wouldn't stand up to heavy use (ie: a lot of plugging in and out by rough people) but for normal use they more than adequate. 

I have a 25ft 22 WAG HDMI cable and it's not pretty like a monster cable, but it's run through a conduit and then hidden behind the projector at one end and attached to a faceplate on the other (ie: nobody sees it). It works flawlessly.


----------



## Goldenbear (Oct 20, 2009)

MatrixDweller said:


> I have a bunch of cables from them and also some faceplates. The aesthetics are not as nice as other cables or faceplates but they work. The faceplates are cheap plastic and not the same quality as Leviton, but they were a fraction of the price...


My sentiments exactly.

Based on the price, I assume most of their stock is made in China. There's just no way you can get stuff this cheap if it's made in the USA. That said, you don't always need high-quality parts, with the associated high prices.

I get most of my interconnects from Blue Jeans Cable, but my speaker wire, faceplates, and such are almost exclusively purchased from Monoprice.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Goldenbear said:


> Based on the price, I assume most of their stock is made in China.


Even Leviton stuff is made in China, Shenzen I beleive. 

Pretty much everything is made in China these days or at least some part of it is. It's really cheap to manufacture in China and good products can come out of there, but with a lot of quality assurance processing involved.

Companies are forced to look to China to stay competitive. If one company is doing it then all others have to follow suit if they want to stay in the game. Typically only higher end products, or products that cost too much to ship back and forth (ie: car chassis), are manufactured in North America, Europe and Japan.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/business/adv/bus03.shtm


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Anytime one of my friends start talking audio/video I always put in a plug for monprice. They have been a great company when I was building my home theater.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I've used Monoprice for several cable puchases and found their products to be great for the price. Returns & exchanges are no problem. I now won't buy cables anywhere else.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

similar experiences
but they also rock for mounts / switch's
their wall mounts are the bomb, specially their swing away wall mount, I think I've installed about 5 of those

super happy with their hdmi switch's as well, for the money they are shocking


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

When I bought my wife a 32" LCD for the bedroom last year I couldn't believe the price places where charging for mounts. Having worked in a sheet-metal shop I knew about what they should cost. 

So while we are at it: also add wii and xbox component cables


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Yeah, it's pretty hard to go wrong with monoprice.



I just bumped into their site this morning then found this thread.

Is there much difference in HDMI as long as its certified? 

I've looked at Blue Jeans and they appear to be a good shop but their prices are about double mono-price. Am I missing something?

thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Most people I know that use Monoprice are very happy with them so for hdmi cable you can't go wrong. I also use www.firefold.com and have found them just as reliable.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the build quality and aesthetics are slightly better with Blue Jeans cables. Performance wise there would be no difference. Monoprice's cables are very generic looking. Also what might be metal or higher strength plastic in a more expensive cable (ie: some of the cable's connector) is lower end plastic with Monoprice's cable. If you are the type that fiddles with connections a lot then a sturdier connector is a good thing. The Monoprice HMDI cables I are all adequate and do their job 100%. I have a 25 foot 22AWG cable that runs to my projector and has never had and signal problems.


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## smakovits (Nov 29, 2009)

I like their mounts for flat panels. A buddy of mine was ready to buy one for 150 today, I told him dont bother, i got just the place to get one cheap. Their prices are great


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought long HDMI's, RCA interconnects, connectors, plates, and alot more and I've always been happy with the product.


----------



## gregnash (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to agree with what everyone has said. I bought a 25' Component cable from them that I did not end up installing for like 2 months. Ended up not working at all, gave them a call and they gave me a full credit with return of the product. Bought an HDMI 28AWG cable and toslink cable and both have worked great up until recently. The HDMI cable still shows perfect picture but sound quality has suddenly become shot. Just sent in an RMA and they are replacing the cable free of charge and told me to keep the old one or toss it!!

Cannot say enough good about these guys, and since I live in Northern NV I am eligible for most of their California Overnite shipping, which is normally like $5 for overnight!!! Cant go wrong with that


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I love monoprice and have scores of cables in my house from them. The one piece of advice I would give anyone buying cables from them is don't buy their premium component cables. All the ones I have bought from them in the last year or so are just way too stiff. They pop off every time a wire shifts in your setup. Also, they are stiff to the point that all three connectors have to be placed on at the exact same time which is a pain. Their lower quality component cables are actually much better.

That being said, I have been happy with nearly every other cable I bought from them except for some of their Wii cables.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to agree with the general consensus about Monoprice. Ever since discovering them, I have used them almost exclusively for my cabling needs. Of particular note is their wall plate selection which are a fraction of the prices found elsewhere.
The only problem I have run into is that the RCA connectors on their cables seem a little loose but not to the point of having to return them.
Since I haven't had to return anything, I can't speak to that but have been extremely pleased with the products, service, and prices.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello-quick question, please...I have a spare internal WD740 SATA Raptor hard drive. I want to use an external device or enclosure to install the HD in (originally it was used w/a RAID system that went bad-I have the same hdd as my boot "C" drive internally). I see on Monoprice that they have a SATA HDD Docking Station w/ Card Reader & Hub. Can I use something like this for my internal hdd or do I need some sort of enclosure for the hdd to plug into a USB port? Also, what is a card reader used for? What is your suggestions for something like this which is an internal device being hooked up in an external device?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

perritterd said:


> Hello-quick question, please...I have a spare internal WD740 SATA Raptor hard drive. I want to use an external device or enclosure to install the HD in (originally it was used w/a RAID system that went bad-I have the same hdd as my boot "C" drive internally). I see on Monoprice that they have a SATA HDD Docking Station w/ Card Reader & Hub. Can I use something like this for my internal hdd or do I need some sort of enclosure for the hdd to plug into a USB port? Also, what is a card reader used for? What is your suggestions for something like this which is an internal device being hooked up in an external device?


You should be able to stick you sata drive in this dock and connect it to your PC externally. However, be aware that with this kind of dock the drive will stick out the top exposed. It is more intended for temporary use than long-term. That being said, it is probably more of an issue with noise and aesthetics than actual function.

An enclosure like this is what is intended your use as a long-term solution. Heat dissipation might be an issue with a high-performance drive like your raptor.

The card readers allow you to read memory cards from a digital camera or other portable device.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

dalto said:


> You should be able to stick you sata drive in this dock and connect it to your PC externally. However, be aware that with this kind of dock the drive will stick out the top exposed. It is more intended for temporary use than long-term. That being said, it is probably more of an issue with noise and aesthetics than actual function.
> 
> An enclosure like this is what is intended your use as a long-term solution. Heat dissipation might be an issue with a high-performance drive like your raptor.
> 
> The card readers allow you to read memory cards from a digital camera or other portable device.


dalto-thank you for responding to my question. YES..., that is exactly what I am looking for! It fits my needs perfectly. I will be ordering it tonite...as soon as my wife goes to sleep :innocent:


----------

